# ja, ja, ja; ja ja ja o jajaja (risa en un texto)



## roeditor

Buen día recolectores de usos del lenguaje. Mi historia comienza cuando: destrozando unos textos que llegaron a mis manos me surgió una gran duda, ¿cómo escribir jajaja [risas] en un texto?:

Ja, ja, ja.

Ja ja ja.

Jajaja.

Si bien en el correo instantáneo importa un comino, me pregunté [incansablemente] cómo diablos escribirlo en un texto, emmm..., digamos... literario.

Gracias.


----------



## Fernita

Hola roeditor:

"jajaja..." me parece bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Violo*

Depende del tipo de risa que quieras representar:
Ja, ja, ja así como ja ja ja es más una risa sarcástica, en mi opinión, mientras que una risotada sería jajaja. Piensa en el tipo de risa y cómo es pronunciada para escribirla.


----------



## isabel.eim

ja, ja, ja (Es lo que he visto en algunas novelas que he leído)


----------



## dexterciyo

isabel.eim said:


> ja, ja, ja (Es lo que he visto en algunas novelas que he leído)



Concuerdo con Isabel.


----------



## crises

Coincido con isabel también. 

La onomatopeya es "ja", no "jajaja", y la repetición de la misma debe ir separada oportunamente por comas.


----------



## Fernita

Si Isabel lo ha visto escrito así, será así. De todos modos, me parecería una risa irónica.

Por otro lado, creo que me equivoqué porque, al escribirlo todo junto, debería llevar acento agudo. Pero nunca lo vi así. 
_jajajá._

Voy a buscar algo de información con respecto a esta interjección. Sigo pensando que es "jajaja". Las intejecciones pueden tener una forma peculiar de escribirse.


----------



## isabel.eim

Fernita said:


> Si Isabel lo ha visto escrito así, será así. De todos modos, me parecería una risa irónica.
> 
> Por otro lado, creo que tendría que me equivoqué porque, al escribirlo todo junto, debería llevar acento agudo.
> _jajajá._
> 
> Voy a buscar algo de información.


 
En mi opinión, no se acentúa porque debería separarse por comas. Mientras que la expresión jajaja unida no tiene significado y nació para "agilizar" la comunicación y expresión de una risa.


----------



## crises

Yo creo que el DRAE no deja lugar a dudas:

*ja**.*
* 1.     * interj. U. para indicar la risa, la burla o la incredulidad. *U. m. repetida*

Es decir, separado por comas.


----------



## Fernita

isabel.eim said:


> En mi opinión, no se acentúa porque debería separarse por comas. Mientras que la expresión jajaja unida no tiene significado y nació para "agilizar" la comunicación y expresión de una risa.


 
Claro, estoy de acuerdo. Por eso dije que nunca lo había visto así.
Entonces será como dice crises, separado con comas. Yo no lo había encontrado en la RAE.


----------



## Violo*

La forma correcta podría ser ja, ja, ja, pero yo sigo con lo de que separándolo parece que enfatices un matiz de burla o sarcasmo, mientras que jajaja es la forma más común de representar una risa.

Hablo en términos no literarios, foros, chats, etc. Ya que en libros sí que sale entre comas.


----------



## crises

En los foros y chats abundan los "pq" o similares, el uso indiscriminado e innecesario de la k y demás incorrecciones (como esa alergia cada vez más extendida a acentuar las palabras o a puntuar correctamente): se extrapola el uso coloquial oral a un uso coloquial escrito. 

Sin embargo, roeditor preguntaba para un texto literario.


----------



## Fernita

Por supuesto, crises. No me refería al uso en los foros ni chats. 

Y gracias por la información sobre la escritura de la risa. Sinceramente, no lo sabía.
Saludos.


----------



## roeditor

Muchas gracias a todos.

Me gustaría adentra un poco más en el tema, así como el lenguaje se mueve incansablemente, les preguntaría: si encontraran un texto literario donde el ja, ja, ja, se transformara en jajaja, les causaría algún conflicto, es decir, ¿dudarían tal vez de la cabalidad o buen uso del lenguaje del escritor?

Voy por el uso de las comas, bien mencionaron la intención de la risa (sarcástica, carcajada...), pero además, díganme si tienen algún problema al leer lo siguiente sin el uso de comas.


azul negro amarillo anaranjado verde
uno dos tres cuatro cinco seis

No propongo con esto –ni mucho menos– la eliminación de las comas, solo lo menciono como un ejemplo para enfatizar el uso del jajaja en contraposición del ja, ja, ja.

Entonces, la pregunta –de nuevo–, ¿les molestaría mucho encontrase con un jajaja en un texto literario?


----------



## crises

En un texto literario, un "jajaja" me parece un coloquialismo innecesario, equivalente a escribir una frase: "Entoncs, el xico le dijo a la xica, tqm".

Sobre las otras dos enumeraciones, sin comas, o se conciben como una licencia estilística (como el _Cristo versus Arizona_ de Cela, escrita con un único punto en toda la obra), o como una puntuación deficiente.


----------



## isabel.eim

Ahora recuerdo un libro que capta mi atención, pero no logro soportar su falta de signos de puntuación. El hombre duplicado de José Saramago. No he podido leerlo por esa razón...

En cuanto a tu inquietud, roeditor. Yo creo que más que incomodarme un _jajaja_ sin comas en un texto literario, me extrañaría. Pensaría que el autor quiere que el lector lea entre lineas y que ese jajaja probablemente representa algo más allá de una simple elección casual.


----------



## Vampiro

Interesante.
La risa “académica”, es un simple “ja”.
Por lo tanto si somos de los que nos gusta escribir apegados al diccionario, adiós a las historias infantiles con Santa Claus volando en su trineo y su típico “Jo-jo-jo-jo!!!”.  Ahora debe volar pero reírse sólo “ja”… enough… suficiente.
Y da lo mismo si la persona se ríe irónicamente, si es una abuelita tapándose la boca para ocultar una risa tímida, o si es alguien que está revolcándose a carcajadas en el piso.
Adiós a los jijijiji, jejejeje, jojojojjooo, juajuajuajuaa!!!, y demás variantes.
Todos se ríen “ja”.
Y si queremos enfatizar, se deben reir “ja, ja, ja, ja”, o sea algo así como “se ríe, toma aire, se rie, toma aire, se ríe, toma aire…”
Enfático, sin lugar a dudas… muy enfático.
Saludos.
_


----------



## crises

La risa académica no es sólo "ja", deberías documentarte mejor antes de formular según qué sentencias y criticar una normativa que, a la luz queda, no conoces en profundidad:

*jo**1**.*
*2.     * interj. U. para indicar la risa, la burla o la incredulidad. U. m. repetida.

*je**.*
* 1.     * interj. U. para indicar la risa, la burla o la incredulidad. U. m. repetida.

*ji**2**.*
* 1.     * interj. U. para manifestar la risa. U. m. repetida.
* 2.     * interj. p. us. U. para expresar júbilo. U. m. repetida.

*ju**.*
* 1.     * interj. U. para expresar la risa, la burla o la incredulidad. U. m. repetida.


Cuando se conoce bien la propia lengua y su codificación, considero que sí se puede jugar con ella y usar registros coloquiales, derivar palabras a nuestro antojo o ser creativos e inventar nuevas. Pero cuando ya existe una normativa que sirve para unificar criterios, me parece innecesario optar por soluciones arbitrarias... a menos que sean intencionadas, claro está.


----------



## Vampiro

Me queda claro, me queda claro.
Gracias por la clase y las citas del diccionario.  Muy instructivo todo.
Ahora comprendo claramente cuales son los monosílabos académicamente aceptados para expresar la risa, la burla y la incredulidad.  Cacofónicamente separados por comas si quiero enfatizar, por supuesto.
Me decepciona saber que “jua” no está, con lo que me gusta reirme “juajuajuajuaaaa!!!”
Ups, perdón, “jua, jua, jua, juaaaa!!!”
_


----------



## crises

Nadie te impide que te rías como quieras, pero dentro de un estilo literario, como se ha venido comentando desde el principio del tema, no tendría acogida, cierto.

Por otro lado, si te ríes juajuajuajuaaaa!!!, al menos ríete *¡¡¡*juajuajuajuaaaa!!!, con los signos de apertura.


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias nuevamente.
¡¡Cuántas cosas he aprendido hoy!!
Ya no fue un día perdido.

_


----------



## roeditor

Mil gracias a todos, Isable.eim, en especial por la aportación referente a la posible intención del autor.

Gracias por las clases, a los demás.


----------



## Lexinauta

Para mí, literariamente y cuando es necesario, se aclara el matiz de la risa, con lo que desaparece todo tipo de dudas:

'¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio irónicamente.'
'¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio tímidamente.'
'¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio sardónicamete.'
'¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio estentóreamente.'


----------



## Camilo1964

La verdad es que el DRAE me ha confundido. 

Hasta ahora yo creía que la risa normal era con JA, la burlona o cómplice con JE, la tímida con JI, la navideña con JO y la con JU no la usaba porque me cuesta mucho reirme diciendo la letra U. Pero veo que el DRAE no distingue sino algunas de ellas dándoles matices burlones o de incredulidad.

La solución de Lexinauta es muy adecuada, aunque la coma me parezca (como a otros) que crea una risa en _staccato _o picado, muy articulada y en cierta manera no natural (corrección gramatical aparte, claro está).

Por otra parte la risa malévola o de villanía, que empieza con BUA, no ha sido siquiera mencionada.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Vampiro

Camilo1964 said:


> Por otra parte la risa malévola o de villanía, que empieza con BUA, no ha sido siquiera mencionada.


No, Camilo, porque no es necesaria.
Imagina la siguiente escena: Mary camina por un castillo tenebroso y lleno de historias sobre fantasmas y muertos vivientes.  En determinado pasaje de la historia entra a un oscuro salón, y el libro dice algo así como:
 
_En ese momento, una escalofriante risa le heló la sangre._
_-Ja, ja, ja._
 
No me vas a decir que esa risa no le hiela la sangre a cualquiera.

_


----------



## Pinairun

¡Je, je, je!, con esa ambientación...


----------



## crises

Camilo1964 said:


> Por otra parte la risa malévola o de villanía, que empieza con BUA, no ha sido siquiera mencionada.



¿Te refieres al calco del inglés _mwa ha ha ha_?

Una risa supernatural, vamos.


----------



## Camilo1964

crises said:


> ¿Te refieres al calco del inglés _mwa ha ha ha_?
> 
> Una risa supernatural, vamos.


No sabía que había una risa en inglés con _mw_, pero dado que los sonidos de la B y la M se hacen ambos con la boca cerrada, seguramente que están emparentadas.

Y sí, es muy falsa, pero bueno la mayoría de los villanos literarios son bastante exagerados y no pueden tener una risa vulgar, común y corriente. No me imagino a Lord Voldemort riéndose, en el texto correspondiente, con un ji, ji, ji.


----------



## crises

A mí lo que no me resulta entrañable es Papá Noel riéndose con un "jo, jo, jo", sino más bien tétrico.


----------



## Julilla

Es un tema muy interesante.

A mí no se me ocurriría usar "ja ja ja", "ja, ja, ja" ni ninguna variante en un texto "literario", como parte de un diálogo. 

Tal vez sea yo, pero si leo algo así: 

_-Ja, ja, ja- rió ella.
__-No te rías de mí- replicó él._

interpreto a) que es un diálogo horrible, o b) que el personaje está imitando una risa  en forma burlona, pronunciando marcadamente cada "ja", y no riendo espontáneamente. Depende del contexto y principalmente del estilo del autor.

Hay autores que logran introducir sonidos de la vida real en sus diálogos y que se lean naturales, otros no.

Por otra parte, a algunos lectores no les resultará extraño ni antinatural leer "ja ja ja" en un diálogo, a otros sí.

Personalmente, creo que es una cuestión que depende del estilo y talento del autor, así como del contexto y de las preferencias del lector; no de corrección gramatical que pueda resolverse aplicando reglas de la RAE.


----------



## Naticruz

roeditor said:


> Buen día recolectores de usos del lenguaje. Mi historia comienza cuando: destrozando unos textos que llegaron a mis manos me surgió una gran duda, ¿cómo escribir jajaja [risas] en un texto?:
> 
> Ja, ja, ja.
> 
> Ja ja ja.
> 
> Jajaja.
> 
> Si bien en el correo instantáneo importa un comino, me pregunté [incansablemente] cómo diablos escribirlo en un texto, emmm..., digamos... literario.
> 
> Gracias.


Del Diccionario de uso del español, de María Moliner:
*"ja, ja, ja* 

**Expresión onomatopéyica con que se imita la *risa, se *ridiculiza algo o se expresa incredulidad. 1 Je, je, je; ji, ji, ji."
 
Si coincido con alguien, mis disculpas. Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

Es curioso que cuando se repite la interjección, el número tiende a ser de tres seguidas y no dos o cinco... ¿Hay alguna razón conocida para esto?




> Y sí, es muy falsa, pero bueno la mayoría de los villanos literarios son bastante exagerados y no pueden tener una risa vulgar, común y corriente. No me imagino a Lord Voldemort riéndose, en el texto correspondiente, con un ji, ji, ji.


Prueba con je, jo, ja o ju. Seguro que es más fácil imaginarlo.
Si lo que quieres es originalidad en su risa, siempre puede combinarse un je con un jo (je, je, jo) u otra combinación mejor.


----------



## Camilo1964

Juan Nadie said:


> Es curioso que cuando se repite la interjección, el número tiende a ser de tres seguidas y no dos o cinco... ¿Hay alguna razón conocida para esto?



Juan:

Me llama también la atención ese elemento numérico, que sean siempre 3. Sin embargo, cuando la risa es cínica, irónica o constituye una increpación, por lo general se usa una sola JA. Ejemplo: 

_¡Ja! ¿Y tu crees que voy a creer que estabas en la oficina a las 3 de la madrugada?

_Edito: Al revisar el DRAE veo que JA puede no denotar risa. Ahora sí me confundí.


----------



## isabel.eim

Camilo1964 said:


> Juan:
> 
> Me llama también la atención ese elemento numérico, que sean siempre 3. Sin embargo, cuando la risa es cínica, irónica o constituye una increpación, por lo general se usa una sola JA. Ejemplo:
> 
> _¡Ja! ¿Y tu crees que voy a creer que estabas en la oficina a las 3 de la madrugada?_
> 
> Edito: Al revisar el DRAE veo que JA puede no denotar risa. Ahora sí me confundí.


 
Claro, por que un solo _Ja _en ese caso, se relaciona más bien a un "_ajá"._ Cambia el sentido por completo...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

roeditor said:


> Buen día recolectores de usos del lenguaje. Mi historia comienza cuando: destrozando unos textos que llegaron a mis manos me surgió una gran duda, ¿cómo escribir jajaja [risas] en un texto?:
> 
> Ja, ja, ja.
> 
> Ja ja ja.
> 
> Jajaja.
> 
> Si bien en el correo instantáneo importa un comino, me pregunté [incansablemente] cómo diablos escribirlo en un texto, emmm..., digamos... literario.
> 
> Gracias.



Según el DRAE:
*Ja **1.     * interj. U. para indicar la risa, la burla o la incredulidad. U. m. repetida.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
Si se usa más repetida, será 'ja, ja, ja', y no 'jajaja'. Supongo que con comas intermedias. 

De todas formas no me parace un uso muy, emmm..., digamos... literario.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

crises said:


> Nadie te impide que te rías como quieras, pero dentro de un estilo literario, como se ha venido comentando desde el principio del tema, no tendría acogida, cierto.
> 
> Por otro lado, si te ríes juajuajuajuaaaa!!!, al menos ríete *¡¡¡*juajuajuajuaaaa!!!, con los signos de apertura.



En estilo familiar, que no literario, la interjección se repite y se remata así:
'Ja, ja, ja, como me carcajeo'


----------



## Metaplasmico

¡Qué risa me causó este post!

A continuación no tendré "estilo literario" ¡jajajajajajaja..!
Santa Claus y una sarta de villanos de tiras cómicas tienen a bien agradecer el enriquecimiento cultural propiciado en este H. Forum y a partir de hoy reirán de forma irónica-sarcástica y tal vez, tal vez con una fonética similar a la de un "robot".

Gracias por el enriquecimiento cultural.
"ja, ja, ja".


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> De todas formas no me parace un uso muy, emmm..., digamos... literario.


Pero parece que es así nomás, Manuel.
No se te vaya a ocurrir reírte con ganas; tiene que ser “ja, ja, ja”, con buena puntuación y las pausas adecuadas, de lo contrario pueden acusar a tu risa de poco académica.
Eso de andarse riendo como Vincent Price no está de acuerdo a las buenas costumbres.
Y ni hablar de la risa del Pájaro Loco.

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bueno, ahora he recordado  otras interjecciones y onomatopeyas como ejem, achís, puuf,... que también pueden sembrar de dudas.
A abrir nuevos _threads._


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Lo que no tengo claro es el motivo por el que algunos/as foreras han deducido que repetir la interjección 'ja' debe de ser separadando un 'ja' del otro 'ja' por medio de comas.
Yo entiendo que una repetición es escribirla varias veces: ja ja ja ja ja
hasta incluso jajajajaja......¡ no veo las comas por ningún lado !


----------



## chiqui50

Gracias roeditor por haberme proporcionado un rato exquisito leyendo las respuestas a tu pregunta. Me habéis hecho reír de todas las maneras: je,je,je,  ja,ja,ja, juajuajua pero yo voy a continuar riéndome así "¡ja, ja, ja!" al tratarse de una interjección de sonido reiterado.


----------



## Pinairun

Ya podemos reírnos sin complejos: 
Del María Moliner:



> ¡Ja, ja, ja! Interj. onomatopéyica con que se imita la risa, se ridiculiza o se expresa incredulidad. ≈ ¡Je, je, je!, ¡Ji, ji, ji!


----------



## ManPaisa

_Ja, ja, ja_ en registro hiperliterario.

Nunca he oído a nadie reirse con la jota de Madrid, pero sí con alguna de las jotas hispanoamericanas...  

Creo que si yo lo hiciera con la de Madrid terminaría con dolor de garganta. 

¿Por qué seré así?


----------



## isabel.eim

ManPaisa said:


> _Ja, ja, ja_ en registro hiperliterario.
> 
> Nunca he oído a nadie reirse con la jota de Madrid, pero sí con alguna de las jotas hispanoamericanas...
> 
> Creo que si yo lo hiciera con la de Madrid terminaría con dolor de garganta.
> 
> ¿Por qué seré así?


 
Jajaja (en verdad me causó risa tu comentario, y me siento libre de no usar coma, pues no estoy escribiendo un texto literario)... Reirse con la J de España sería mortal para cualquier ser humano!  JAJAJA


----------



## Pola_de_Kennedy

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola, es la primera vez que pregunto algo en el foro, y bueno, me gustaria que me ayudaran a saber como escribir las risas en una dialogo, para un cuento.
Pensé que escribir -ajajajjaja- es demasiado informal, pero no se me ocurre como reemplazarlo.
o podria empezar la linea escribriendo, Ella río - ?
Como lo hacen ustedes?
GRACIAS


----------



## Brisingr

Hola. Yo, personalmente, cuando escribo algo que incluye un momento de risas nunca incluyo la onomatopeya (más que nada porque tampoco sé si es correcto).
Así pues, yo diría:
Él rió sonoramente  o  explotó en una sonora carcajada.... algo así.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Pola_de_Kennedy said:


> Hola, es la primera vez que pregunto algo en el foro, y bueno, me gustaria que me ayudaran a saber como escribir las risas en una dialogo, para un cuento.
> Pensé que escribir -ajajajjaja- es demasiado informal, pero no se me ocurre como reemplazarlo.
> o podria empezar la linea escribriendo, Ella río - ?
> Como lo hacen ustedes?
> GRACIAS


Bienvenido al foro Pola.

je,je,je es una opcion

Je,je,je. Lo que tu me dijiste ayer fue muy comico.


----------



## Brisingr

Bigote Blanco said:


> Bienvenido al foro Pola.
> 
> je,je,je es una opción
> 
> Je,je,je. Lo que tú me dijiste ayer fue muy cómico.



Una pequeña corrección ^^


----------



## Pola_de_Kennedy

*A*jaja, es lo de menos que *B*igote *B*lanco aya *haya* escrito mal eso*.* XD *D*ebe ser por el contexto nom*á*s, que escribimos XD as*í*, tambi*é*n soy culpable*.*

*P*ero entonces, *¿*no creen que es demasiado informal escribir en una novela, ja, ja, ja?


----------



## Brisingr

Pola_de_Kennedy said:


> ajaja, es lo de menos que bigote blanco haya escrito mal esoXD. Debe ser por el contexto nomás, que escribimos XD así; también soy culpable.
> 
> Pero entonces,  ¿no creen que es demasiado informal escribir en una novela, ja, ja, ja??




Por favor, estamos es un foro de lengua; escribid correctamente. Gracias.


----------



## Naticruz

isabel.eim said:


> ja, ja, ja (Es lo que he visto en algunas novelas que he leído)


Como el hilo está muy largo no lo he leído todo. Así, me penitencio si estoy repitiendo a alguien.
 
Del Due de María Moliner:
 
 *ja, ja, ja* 
Expresión onomatopéyica con que se imita la *risa, se *ridiculiza algo o se expresa incredulidad. 1 Je, je, je; ji, ji, ji.
 
Saludos
 
Nota: Me acuerdo de ya haber visto este asunto tratado anteriormente en este foro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

isabel.eim said:


> Jajaja (en verdad me causó risa tu comentario, y me siento libre de no usar coma, pues no estoy escribiendo un texto literario)... Reirse con la J de España sería mortal para cualquier ser humano!  JAJAJA



Llevo cerca de 8 decenios riéndome con la J de Madrid, y obviamente no me ha resultado mortal hacerlo, sin que eso me haga dudar de mi condición de ser humano. 

Es más, después de concienzudos intentos, no he sido capaz de reírme de otra manera. 

Veré si encuentro alguna J no madrileña, para salir de mi estado de confusión.

P.S. No me río por escrito, así que jajaja, ja ja ja o ja,ja,ja, me resultan indiferentes. De usar la onomatopeya al escribir, me inclino por lo que dice doña María Moliner.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Sabía que en este foro había hilos absurdos pero creo que nunca se debe subestimar la capacidad de escribir por escribir de algunos.

Pienso que, como cualquier onomatopeya, es difícil conseguir una grafía realmente fiel al sonido. Sólo nos quedan las aproximaciones. Y como soy de los que confiamos en la inteligencia del lector -porque, aunque no lo crean, el tema original era la transcripción de la risa en un texto literario- diría que la opción más razonable es la de Lexinauta.



Lexinauta said:


> Para mí, literariamente y cuando es necesario, se aclara el matiz de la risa, con lo que desaparece todo tipo de dudas:
> 
> '¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio irónicamente.'
> '¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio tímidamente.'
> '¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio sardónicamete.'
> '¡Ja, ja, ja! —rio estentóreamente.'


 
Y si se quiere dar un poco más de libertad al lector, pues no se escribe ningún "ja", sino únicamente el "rio irónicamente, tímidamente...", y que cada quien se encargue de imaginar el sonido.

Nunca pensé que hasta en la risa entraran en juego las pronunciaciones regionales. No sabía tampoco que una risa en particular sería un calco del inglés. Pensaba que la risa era cosa natural y que cada individuo se reía a su modo, en castellano, en francés, en polaco, o en el idioma que sea.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Son reales como la vida misma dos afirmaciones que hace Swift:

... nunca se debe subestimar la capacidad de escribir por escribir de algunos. (Por ejemplo, la mía)

Pienso que, como cualquier onomatopeya, es difícil conseguir una grafía realmente fiel al sonido. (Y tanto: Un alemán no podría escribir 'ja,ja,ja' como onomatopeya de la risa, porque se leería 'ya,ya,ya' y se entendería 'sí,sí,sí')

Esa dificultad solo se puede superar de forma convencional: leemos ja,ja,ja y nos representamos la risa que mejor responda al contexto.
Y los alemanes supongo que escribirán ha,ha,ha, pero no puedo asegurarlo a falta de un diccionario de Marie Müller.


----------



## isabel.eim

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Llevo cerca de 8 decenios riéndome con la J de Madrid, y obviamente no me ha resultado mortal hacerlo, sin que eso me haga dudar de mi condición de ser humano.
> 
> Es más, después de concienzudos intentos, no he sido capaz de reírme de otra manera.
> 
> Veré si encuentro alguna J no madrileña, para salir de mi estado de confusión.
> 
> P.S. No me río por escrito, así que jajaja, ja ja ja o ja,ja,ja, me resultan indiferentes. De usar la onomatopeya al escribir, me inclino por lo que dice doña María Moliner.


 
Manuel, sólo bromeaba... la verdad es que lo que se me viene a la mente es la risa con una J glotal repetida (debe ser gracioso). Por supuesto que reirte con la J madrileña no cuestiona tu naturaleza humana, al contrario reafirma tu nacionalidad española jejeje (je, je, je o como sea ).

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

isabel.eim said:


> Manuel, sólo bromeaba... la verdad es que lo que se me viene a la mente es la risa con una J glotal repetida (debe ser gracioso). Por supuesto que reirte con la J madrileña no cuestiona tu naturaleza humana, al contrario reafirma tu nacionalidad española jejeje (je, je, je o como sea ).
> 
> Saludos.



Así lo entendí, y así quise responder .


----------



## Nanon

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y los alemanes supongo que escribirán ha, ha, ha, pero no puedo asegurarlo a falta de un diccionario de Marie Müller...


A falta de un diccionario de Frau Dr. Marie Müller, aquí les dejo este hilo .
Como dice Swift, son aproximaciones, meros símbolos de la risa. Al fin y al cabo, cuando me río (en el idioma que sea) tampoco me pongo verde .


----------



## Anónimo3

Tengo una pregunta: al ser "ja" una intejección, ¿es siempre necesario u obligatorio escribirla dentro de signos exclamativos? Porque, por ejemplo, puedo pensar en ciertos casos en los cuales quisiera comunicar tal vez una risa algo desalentada, y desearía simplemente responder "ja", sin más. Me parece haber escuchado que todas las interjecciones eran necesariamente exclamativas. Por eso tengo la duda. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar? Gracias.


----------



## Brisingr

En principio, pueden usarse sin signos exclamativos, ya que el DRAE no indica lo contrario. Un ejemplo podría ser cuando estás desanimado y te ríes sin ganas: Ja... Qué gracioso...


----------



## Lexinauta

Brisingr said:


> En principio, pueden usarse sin signos exclamativos, ya que el DRAE no indica lo contrario. Un ejemplo podría ser cuando estás desanimado y te ríes sin ganas: Ja... Qué gracioso...


Concedo que en algún caso una interjección pueda escribirse sin signos de exclamación, pero en tu ejemplo los pondría en lo que sigue: *'Ja... ¡Qué gracioso...!
*


----------



## Cornelioh

Yo, por mi parte, te dejo estos fragmentos:

_-¡Ja, ja, ja! ¿De manera que fuiste payaso? ¿Tú? Maximka, palomo mío, ejecuta para mí algún número. ¡Demuéstrame ahora que fuiste payaso! ¡Ja, ja, ja! ¡Palomito de mi alma!_ (_Una mujer sin prejuicios_, Anton Chéjov).

_Yo le he hecho verdaderas confidencias sin exigir compensación alguna. ¡Je, je, je! En fin, volvamos a nuestro asunto...'' _(_Crimen y Castigo_, Dostoyevsky).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cornelioh said:


> Yo, por mi parte, te dejo estos fragmentos:
> 
> _-¡Ja, ja, ja! ¿De manera que fuiste payaso? ¿Tú? Maximka, palomo mío, ejecuta para mí algún número. ¡Demuéstrame ahora que fuiste payaso! ¡Ja, ja, ja! ¡Palomito de mi alma!_ (_Una mujer sin prejuicios_, Anton Chéjov).
> 
> _Yo le he hecho verdaderas confidencias sin exigir compensación alguna. ¡Je, je, je! En fin, volvamos a nuestro asunto...'' _(_Crimen y Castigo_, Dostoyevsky).



Para que los ejemplos tuvieran más autoridad, mejor que fueran de autores españoles, dicho sea con todos los respetos a los traductores.


----------



## Cornelioh

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Para que los ejemplos tuvieran más autoridad, mejor que fueran de autores españoles, dicho sea con todos los respetos a los traductores.



Buen apunte, M. G. Rey. Y, pues bien, ahí va este:

_¡Ya lo decía mi padre! ¿Quieres uvas? Pues entra por uvas, ¡ja, ja! _(_La Colmena_, C. José Cela)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me decanto por los signos entonativos. La risa siempre pertenece a la modalidad expresiva del lenguaje, que se da una entonación especial al mensaje que se emite en esta modalidad de la frase. Así: *¡ja!*,* ¡ja, ja! *y* ¡ja, ja, ja! *


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cornelioh said:


> Buen apunte, M. G. Rey. Y, pues bien, ahí va este:
> 
> _¡Ya lo decía mi padre! ¿Quieres uvas? Pues entra por uvas, ¡ja, ja! _(_La Colmena_, C. José Cela)



¡¡Bingo!!

Ya puestos, debatido extensamente el uso del signo de admiración (ahora y más apropiadamente signo entonativo), quisiera conocer opiniones sobre si debe escribirse 'ja' o ¡Ja! o según que caso u ocasión.


----------



## Vampiro

Para representar gráficamente una risa como la de Vincent Price en Thriller, no hay signo entonativo que te alcance.
Es algo así como: ¡¡¡Buuaaajajjajjjaaaajaajaa, buaaajajajjajaajaja!!!
Si en lo escrito hay licencias para describir una lluvia de fuego, o suplicar por una lluvia de café, francamente no veo motivo defendible que impida escribir la risa más o menos como uno la escucha.
_


----------



## woosh

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¡¡Bingo!!
> 
> Ya puestos, debatido extensamente el uso del signo de admiración (ahora y más apropiadamente signo entonativo), quisiera conocer opiniones sobre si debe escribirse 'ja' o ¡Ja! o según que caso u ocasión.



Bueno, me leí completo el post porque me causó gracia. Sobre ¡Ja! ¡ja!, bueno es sencillo, salvo las palabras que expresamente deben llevar mayúsculas (nombres y blablá) las demás deben ajustarse a las normas de uso de mayúsculas (inicio de oración, párrafo, y demás).
Depende el género literario (aporto a la vieja discusión del ja), si se trata de una novela o algo más intimista, realmente dejaría de leer el libro si el autor escribe: ¡Ja, ja, ja! —descostillándose de la risa... Sí, claro. Nadie se ríe así y además con tantas comas hay tiempo de tomar 7 litros de aire antes de articular el próximo ja. Mediocre la calidad del autor describir la sensación. 
Si es un texto literario culto (por ejemplo el único contexto en que lo soportaría a ese ¡ja, ja, ja! sería en un texto litúrgico o en la biblia que mucho de sentimiento no tiene. 
"¡ja, ja, ja! Y agregó —Ya veremos. ¡Eso es maldad pura! E_so es lo que hacen los autores, dotar las palabras de sentimiento, si no me compro el último diccionario y listo, ¿para qué queremos literatura si no va a ser mucho más interesante que el diccionario de uso del español?... __Destaqué eso porque me parece que el eje central de la discusión no es el ja si no cuál es la función de la literatura y el estatus quo de la misma__ (¿cuándo dejó de ser un arte y pasó a ser una recopilación de entradas de diccionario?)._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

woosh said:


> Bueno, me leí completo el post porque me causó gracia. Sobre ¡Ja! ¡ja!, bueno es sencillo, salvo las palabras que expresamente deben llevar mayúsculas (nombres y blablá) las demás deben ajustarse a las normas de uso de mayúsculas (inicio de oración, párrafo, y demás).
> _..._


Esa es justamente la cuestión. Por ejemplo:
"Estalló en una carcajada incontenible, ¡ja,ja,ja!" o "Estalló en una carcajada incontenible,¡Ja,ja,ja!"
Mi duda es si el primer ¡Ja! es o no inicio de frase. Dicho de otra forma, si lo que se escribe entre signos de admiración o interrogación debe iniciarse con mayúscula. 
El ejemplo de 'La Colmena' que ha puesto Cornelioh, "_¡Ya lo decía mi padre! ¿Quieres uvas? Pues entra por uvas, ¡ja, ja! _no resuelve mi duda. Por muy miembro de la RAE que fuese Cela, su obra no es ortográficamente impecable.


----------



## Anónimo3

Lexinauta said:


> Concedo que en algún caso una interjección pueda escribirse sin signos de exclamación, pero en tu ejemplo los pondría en lo que sigue: *'Ja... ¡Qué gracioso...!
> *


Gracias, pero, ¿cuál es la justificación de esos puntos suspensivos? Hasta donde tenía entendido, ese tipo de empleo excesivo era generalmente arbitrario, y, por lo tanto, incorrecto. Yo simplemente hubiese escrito "ja. Qué gracioso".


----------



## Lexinauta

Anónimo3 said:


> Gracias, pero, ¿cuál es la justificación de esos puntos suspensivos? Hasta donde tenía entendido, ese tipo de empleo excesivo era generalmente arbitrario, y, por lo tanto, incorrecto. Yo simplemente hubiese escrito "ja. Qué gracioso".


Anónimo3, los puntos suspensivos no me pertenecen... sino que corren por cuenta autor del post que cito...


----------



## woosh

Mirá este otro hilo. A mí criterio el uso de mayúsculas después del signo es opcional... Yo lo uso así, un tanto librado a mi gusto como las comas. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=226106&langid=5


----------



## jordimoro

Me he leido todas las entradas para al final concluir en que siendo necesario no perder el horizonte académico, un uso excesivamente ortodoxo nos puede distorsionar el mensaje que se pretende. La prueba, que me resulta irrefutable, es que no interpreto lo mismo cuando leo 'ja, ja, ja', que cuando pone '¡Jajajaja!. No es la misma risa, ni me suena al mismo tipo de reacción que pueda tener un personaje. Describir el tipo de risa puede ser contraproducente para el ritmo y cadencia del relato. Al final resulta que se trata de conciliar una onomatopeya con una interjección y ahí poco puede esclarecer la RAE. Yo me inclino por el sentido común y la intuición del autor en el momento de querer transmitir con su prosa. El resultado final, a su lectura, es para mí el juez inapelable que dicta sentencia.

Con todo, hay otras muchas cuestiones interesantes a reflexionar. Como si se debiera acentuar la última 'a' cuando se escriba de forma unida una sencuencia de varias 'jas', o si cuatro 'jas' deberían ser el máximo para dar a entender que un personaje rie de forma espontánea, si el 'ji' es para una risita contenida, el 'je' para una risa irónica... Todo el universo de la semiología de la risa escrita al alcance de la pluma.


----------



## aronhxc

*NUeva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Ya he leído que la correcta forma de escribir el "jajaja" es "ja, ja, ja", pero tengo otras dudas, ¿necesariamente debe ir entre signos de exclamación?

¿Cuál sería la correcta forma de escribir estas oraciones?



Ja, ja, ja, yo fui el que te golpeo con la pelota.
Ja, ja, ja. Yo fui el que te golpeo con la pelota.
¡Ja, ja, ja!, yo fui el que te golpeo con la pelota.
¡Ja, ja, ja! Yo fui el que te golpeo con la pelota.



Muy buen chiste, ja, ja, ja.
Muy buen chiste. Ja, ja, ja.
Muy buen chiste, ¡ja, ja, ja!
Muy buen chiste. ¡Ja, ja, ja!


----------



## Gabriel

¡Ja, ja, ja! (no digo que sea la forma correcta, sólo me estoy riendo de este hilo)


----------



## Maximino

En mi opinión, con signos de exclamación expresa una risa normal. Sin signos de exclamación denota o puede denotar una risa burlona.

Si es risa burlona ‘Ja, ja, ja, yo fui el que te golpe*ó* con la pelota’ y ‘Ja, ja, ja. Yo fui el que te golpe*ó* con la pelota’ son correctas.

Si es risa normal ‘¡Ja, ja, ja!, yo fui el que te golpe*ó* con la pelota’ y ‘¡Ja, ja, ja! Yo fui el que te golpe*ó* con la pelota’ son correctas.

Risa burlona

Muy buen chiste, ja, ja, ja. 
Muy buen chiste. Ja, ja, ja. 


Risa normal

Muy buen chiste, ¡ja, ja, ja! 
Muy buen chiste. ¡Ja, ja, ja! 



Saludos


----------



## Cal inhibes

Sinceramente no veo necesario el uso de las comas:
Cuando apareció con gran pompa el Barón de Münchhausen (ja ja ja), las gallinas se cayeron de sus gallineros.
Es algo sencillo y que no riñe con la realidad de la risa.
Suerte


----------



## Vampiro

Gabriel said:


> ¡Ja, ja, ja! (no digo que sea la forma correcta, sólo me estoy riendo de este hilo)


Si te vas a reír del hilo al menos ríete con ganas, que bastante trabajo nos costó...
Lo dicho: para mí sin comas y como a uno le parece que suena, como mejor le acomode, que para eso es risa y cada uno se ríe como quiere.
Los amantes de los diccionarios pueden describir su risa tal como suenan sus escritos.
_


----------



## Gabriel

Vampiro said:


> Si te vas a reír del hilo al menos ríete con ganas, que bastante trabajo nos costó...


Bueno: ROTFLMAO
¿Tenemos algo parecido en nuestro querido español para no extrangerizar nuestros SMS? ¿O cómo te "reís con ganas" por escrito?

Y que conste: Me reí del hilo cuando era sólo un hilito: La mía fue la primera respuesta. Eso, calro, antes de que lo juntaran con el otro hilo más viejo.


----------



## Jonno

En SMS yo he visto usar "ggg" (pronunciando las tres letras es como si dijeras "je, je, je". Y también "jjj" a modo de abreviatura. Claro, cuantas más ges y jotas, más risa.

De todas formas creo que los emoticonos ganan a cualquier otra opción.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ya se ha acopiado material para compilar una monografía sobre como reflejar por escrito las carcajadas, manifestación de ánimo tan importante que cualquier tema que a ellas se refiera se tiñe de su misma trascendencia. 
Muchas gracias a todos por proporcionar tanta y tan valiosa materia para la reflexión.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Gabriel said:


> Bueno: ROTFLMAO
> ¿Tenemos algo parecido en nuestro querido español para no extrangerizar nuestros SMS? ¿O cómo te "reís con ganas" por escrito?



*LSHMSFOAIDMT*. Laughing so hard my sombrero falls off and I drop my taco.

Fuera de bromas, no recuerdo haber usado expresiones de risa en un escrito formal y, bueno, tampoco soy escritora, así que mis risas escritas usualmente son cuando publico algo para mis amigos en una red social y no le había dado importancia a la forma. 

Generalmente escribo los "*ja*" unidos. Probablemente los voy a sustituir por * *es menos complicado.


----------



## Berta Dugonga

Según Fundéu, en textos literarios, se separarían con comas: ja, ja, ja. 
http://www.fundeu.es/consulta/onomatopeya-de-la-risa-2040/

Y en sms u otros tipos de mensajería instantánea, sin comas: jajaja. 
http://www.fundeu.es/escribireninternet/onomatopeyas-e-interjecciones-en-la-mensajeria-instantanea/


----------



## Jonno

Sí, pero hay una diferencia: en el primer caso dice "ha de escribirse" y en el segundo simplemente pone ejemplos de uso en ese medio, no está regulando nada.


----------



## 1x8Dieciocho

Berta Dugonga said:


> Según Fundéu, en textos literarios, se separarían con comas: ja, ja, ja.
> http://www.fundeu.es/consulta/onomatopeya-de-la-risa-2040/
> 
> Y en sms u otros tipos de mensajería instantánea, sin comas: jajaja.
> http://www.fundeu.es/escribireninternet/onomatopeyas-e-interjecciones-en-la-mensajeria-instantanea/


Decir que en un sms la ortografía tiene una regulación particular y distinta me parece ridículo.
La lingüística sigue siendo lingüística independientemente del canal de comunicación, y ni los sms ni el whatsapp son un elemento literario propio.
Otra cosa es que en ciertas situaciones se prescinda de un preceptivo uso gramatical por no considerarlo tajantemente relevante, pero oficialmente siguen siendo incorrecciones, por poca o mucha repercusión que pueda tener.
En este caso la onomatopeya de la risa es "ja"; con sus correspondientes signos de exclamación tanto finales como iniciales si se quiere recalcar en intensidad, y si comienzo en mayúscula como primera letra de una propia oración. La repetición de los elementos debe ir convenientemente separada por comas.

Naturalmente entre conversaciones informales y de mensajería rápida será común verla sin comas, al igual que pasa con otros tantos errores, pero la normativa legitimada es clara.


----------



## Jonno

Es que no dice que tenga una regulación y ortografia diferente, dice cómo lo usa la gente.


----------



## My.Head.Is.Unreal

Hola chicas y chicos, ¡espero estén muy bien!
Sobre ésto de imprimir las risas en un texto formal, ¿podría ser posible escribirlo: _[risa]_ o _[carcajada]_, es decir, escribir entre corchetes la expresión?
Saludos y de antemano agradecido por su tiempo.
Andy.


----------



## Drake15

Hola, Andy. No creo que eso sea algo correcto. Al menos yo jamás he leído un libro que lo pusiera así, sólo en reportajes de revistas o en obras teatrales. En todo caso puedes poner la acción entre guiones y listo:

—¡No sabía! —admitió María, y dejó salir una efusiva carcajada.


----------



## S.V.

Copio de una respuesta a otro hilo:

El manual de la NGLE comienza [32 　La interjección. Sus grupos sintácticos]:

*32.1.2c *Las ONOMATOPEYAS no constituyen clases gramaticales de palabras; son 
más bien signos lingüísticos que representan verbalmente distintos sonidos [...]

Y siete párrafos debajo escibe, sin cambio alguno de mi parte en el texto:

*32.2.1c* Al igual que las interjecciones (§ 32.1.2a), numerosas onomatopeyas apa-
recen frecuentemente reduplicadas o iteradas: _¿Locos de amor? ¡Ja ja! ¡Je je! ¡Ji ji!_ 
(Quintero, E., _Danza_). Son varias, incluso, las que solo se usan repetidas (_bla, bla, _
_bla_). Constituyen una clase especial las onomatopeyas que se forman duplicando la
misma sílaba con diferentes vocales: _ding dong_, _pim pam_, _plis plas_, _tictac_, _zis zas_.​De ambas formas, es decir. Luego aparte de la coma, de escribirlo pegado diríamos que por sí sola debe representar tal sonido, ¿no? O sea, formar una onomatopeya por sí misma. _Ding dong_, si el timbre nos parece compuesto de dos sonidos lo bastante distintos y claros; _Din din din_, si sentimos haber oído un único sonido varias veces; _Dindilala_, si el timbre es _custom-made._


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Hace aproximadamente un mes leía la edición de Alfaguara (2012) de _Pantaleón y las visitadoras_, de Mario Vargas Llosa, y varios pasajes me trajeron a la memoria ese hilo.

En repetidas ocasiones, la risa aparece allí representada con la grafía “jajá”. Por ejemplo, en la carta de Pocha a su hermana Chichi, en el capítulo III, página 78, cuando le habla sobre las borracheras de Pantaleón. Mientras escribe la carta, afirma que le da risa recordar sus trastabilleos y añade:


> [...] pero en el momento pasé unos colerones que tenía ganas de cortarle a él también lo que ya sabes (contra, me fregaría yo solita, *jajá*).


Más adelante, en el capítulo V, en boca del teniente Bocacorzo, página 163:


> — [...] Scavino ha recibido a una comisión de vecinos notables de Nauta, encabezados por el alcalde. Venían a traerle un memorial, *jajá*.


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> “jajá”


  No le pondría tilde ni aunque lo diga un académico de la RAE... Ups.


----------



## Drake15

Yo tampoco, la verdad. Será cosa de quien lo tradujo. Yo lo suelo ver como "ja, ja".
O "já" si es una risa despectiva o burlona, estilo "já, te lo dije".


----------



## El Coyote Literario

Hola a todos. Me gustaría agregar dos cosas.

1. Hoy se rieron de mi risa en un mensaje de WhatsApp por haber escrito _ja, ja, ja_ en vez de _jajaja_. Y no me afecta cómo quiera la gente escribir sus mensajes de WhatsApp sólo espero que no lleguemos al punto de querer imponer ya sea la manera informal y práctica o la manera regulada y/o literaria de las cosas. No se me hace del todo algo constructivo. No debe ser razón para contender. Aunque seguir o no estas reglas ya te hace ver de qué "bando" eres. 

2. Algunos dicen que _ja, ja, ja_ suena sarcástico porque hay comas. Y si entiendo bien el razonamiento de los que lo dicen, la coma es una pausa y la pausa en la risa indica sarcasmo. Yo la risa pausada la pondría así: _Ja... ja... ja..._ Pero esas pausas tampoco quieren decir que sean sarcasmo exclusivamente, bien podría ser una risa cansada, una risa débil o moribunda, o sabrá qué más. O ¿quizá _ja. ja._? Por eso en la literatura se indica con contexto o escribiendo explícitamente el matiz de la risa (como Lexinauta lo indicó). Así que el uso de la coma no es necesariamente una pausa en la fluidez de la risa; para mí un _ja, ja, ja_ me parece natural, sin embargo, a pesar de escribirla con comas todo el tiempo sí me ha despertado la curiosidad del propósito de la coma detrás de esa manera de escribirla. ¿Cuál es la justificación gramatical para tener que poner una coma después de cada ja?


----------



## Jonno

Cuando quiero que parezca sarcástica yo la escribo así: ja-ja.


----------



## Gabriel

swift said:


> ... leía [...] _Pantaleón y las visitadoras_, de Mario Vargas Llosa [...]
> En repetidas ocasiones, la risa aparece allí representada con la grafía “jajá”.





ukimix said:


> No le pondría tilde ni aunque lo diga un académico de la RAE... Ups.





Drake15 said:


> Yo tampoco, la verdad. Será cosa de quien lo tradujo.


¿Cosa de quien lo tradujo? ¿A mario Vargas Llosa? ¿Del español al español?


----------



## Gabriel

El Coyote Literario said:


> ¿Cuál es la justificación gramatical para tener que poner una coma después de cada ja?


Pura especulación de mi parte, pero puede ser para que al leerlas suenen claramente como tres palabras diferenciadas, y evitar que "ja ja ja" suene como "jajajá" o "jajája". Claro que el mismo efecto se podría haber logrado escribiendo "já já já".


----------



## ukimix

Gabriel said:


> ¿Cosa de quien lo tradujo? ¿A mario Vargas Llosa? ¿Del español al español?


Sí claro. Vargas Llosa es académico de la RAE… Aún así, nanay cucas; no la pongo.


----------



## Vampiro

Además la RAE no es normativa, no sé de dónde sacaron esa idea.
Hace mucho tiempo que dejó de serlo.
Y menos mal, Dios nos pille confesados si lo fuera, se dicen y se desdicen según el favor del viento.
A muchos, entre los que me cuento, les importa bien poco lo que tenga decir; en lo personal, sólo lo justo y necesario.
Por lo tanto me seguiré riendo como me plazca, hoy por hoy: Jajajajjjajjaaaaa.
_


----------



## Cindy González

*NUeva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​
Buenas noches desde México. Continuo con mi ensayo. A mí me gusta escribir muy parecido a la manera en que hablo y cuando algo me gusta mucho lo hago saber con mi lenguaje corporal, mi tono de voz y la alharaca que hago, sin embargo en la escritura a mí me gusta poner algo así: ¡Ja ja ja!!! Espero me dé a entender. ¿Esto se puede poner en lo que deseo publicar como un cuento?



*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Jonno

La RAE recoge ese uso en el artículo Exclamación del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:



> c) En obras literarias es posible escribir dos o tres signos de exclamación para indicar mayor énfasis en la entonación exclamativa: _¡¡¡Traidor!!!_



También recoge el uso de varios "ja" seguidos, que según la norma deben escribirse separados por comas.


----------



## Cindy González

Muchas gracias a Quique Alfaro y a Jonno y a Ayutuxtepeque. ¡Estoy encantada con este foro! He aprendido mucho.


----------

